# Charlotts Place



## BikinGlynn (Apr 30, 2019)

What can I tell u about this place? Well its a house, 2 actually but the 2nd one is crap.

I believe it was owned by someone called Charlotte who it appears had caring relatives by all the postcards & letters strewn around. Quite how the property ever got in this state I cant figure out!

The other thing I cant figure out is how this has remained in such excellent condition. Sure there is smashed windows & doors but very little graffiti & nothing seems to of been stolen which (without giving too much away) given its town centre location stunned me.

I know others have been in here cos there is a lot of staging going on but there is soo much to see! I spent 2 hrs in here & was still finding stuff, its 5 bedroom so pretty large. Its just a gem really.

Enough waffle


IMG_2043 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_6386 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2050 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2053 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1992 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1994 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1977 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2002 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_6384 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_6375 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_6379 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



58376784_1229297667224200_5138623268072194048_o by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2090 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2080 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2078 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2062 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2073 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2059 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2036 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2015 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2000 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2028 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2088 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2048 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2010 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2091 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2019 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_2051 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## cbp_urbex (Apr 30, 2019)

Fabulous shots of this little gem. Great report good sir!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 30, 2019)

That's a amazing! That ticks all the boxes for me. Fab set mate...


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 30, 2019)

Need less of these abandoned houses - they make my eyes water 
Honestly it's just one simple image setting me off. Spectacles again and the same pair that she's wearing in the school photo. How sad!
It's a lovely house that. Plenty of nice fixtures and yet in need of modernisation too. The story I'm getting with this is a girl with absent parents and grandma raising her. Grandma dies and the grand daughter simply leaves and vanishes. I could also be 100% wrong!
I think I'd be too scared to mooch around one of those - someone might walk in and my heart would stop. (everyone says 'Great - then we explores Sausages house')
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice house with the nicest fireplaces. The letter next to the girl wearing spectacles was written in 1955.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 30, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Need less of these abandoned houses - they make my eyes water
> Honestly it's just one simple image setting me off. Spectacles again and the same pair that she's wearing in the school photo. How sad!
> It's a lovely house that. Plenty of nice fixtures and yet in need of modernisation too. The story I'm getting with this is a girl with absent parents and grandma raising her. Grandma dies and the grand daughter simply leaves and vanishes. I could also be 100% wrong!
> I think I'd be too scared to mooch around one of those - someone might walk in and my heart would stop. (everyone says 'Great - then we explores Sausages house')
> Thanks for sharing.



I know what u mean this one kinda got me like that there is definitely a story there.
Having said thatr I really liked the house & felt quite comfortable in there, it felt light & airey, I could of easily moved straight in!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 30, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice house with the nicest fireplaces. The letter next to the girl wearing spectacles was written in 1955.



Its a cracker, ALL the rooms had fireplaces, most of the bedroom ones were bigger than my front room one!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 1, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Honestly it's just one simple image setting me off. Spectacles again and the same pair that she's wearing in the school photo. How sad! The story I'm getting with this is a girl with absent parents and grandma raising her. Grandma dies and the grand daughter simply leaves and vanishes. I could also be 100% wrong!



The spectacles in the 'school photograph' do not appear in any of the other photographs in the report, the pair in the case certainly do not match. The excellent images give indications of past lives lived in this place, lets allow the images just to speak for themselves - without flights of fancy or make believe.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 1, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice house with the nicest fireplaces. The letter next to the girl wearing spectacles was written in 1955.




The mention of 'Danish' in that letter, makes one wonder where some of these friends and acquaintances had originated from


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 1, 2019)

Wow, that is a very nice find


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 1, 2019)

That's a beauty mate.nicely shot..I so like that blue and white chequered floor


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 1, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The mention of 'Danish' in that letter, makes one wonder where some of these friends and acquaintances had originated from



Yeah like sausage said there is definitely a story behind this one but I cant quite piece it together!


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 1, 2019)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a beauty mate.nicely shot..I so like that blue and white chequered floor



Thanks I could of spent longer in there so a return visit isnt out the question ;-)


----------



## smiler (May 1, 2019)

I enjoyed that, Lovely pics and interesting report, Thanks,


----------



## BritishAtHeart (May 2, 2019)

Beautiful pics and telling of Charlotte's story while you were here. The pianos are quite beautiful and should be taken out of there if they can still be salvaged. My other favorite part of this house is the green fireplace with the mirror above. It would also look great repurposed elsewhere, in a hotel or even in someone's home who is restoring the property to the correct time period.


----------



## Catweazle64 (May 3, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The spectacles in the 'school photograph' do not appear in any of the other photographs in the report, the pair in the case certainly do not match. The excellent images give indications of past lives lived in this place, lets allow the images just to speak for themselves - without flights of fancy or make believe.



Firstly BG - Well done. Great find and pictures that generate thought.
Now, I really don't see what's wrong with anyone saying how the images make them feel or how they interpret them. They make me think about possessions and how unimportant they really are when all is said and done. Time is the real value that none of us have endless supply of - use it wisely. That's what the pictures say to me.


----------



## Sabtr (May 3, 2019)

Catweazle64 has summed up life perfectly


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 3, 2019)

Catweazle64 said:


> Firstly BG - Well done. Great find and pictures that generate thought.
> Now, I really don't see what's wrong with anyone saying how the images make them feel or how they interpret them. They make me think about possessions and how unimportant they really are when all is said and done. Time is the real value that none of us have endless supply of - use it wisely. That's what the pictures say to me.



Thats exactly what I like in a post, I almost feel Iv shown too much (but it was too good not to) its good to have a bit of mystery to a place. It certainly gave me mixed feelings when exploring from the usual Adrenalin fuelled excitement of finding a place to sadness of the story to be told & astonishment of the unusual items that were left!


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 3, 2019)

BritishAtHeart said:


> Beautiful pics and telling of Charlotte's story while you were here. The pianos are quite beautiful and should be taken out of there if they can still be salvaged. My other favorite part of this house is the green fireplace with the mirror above. It would also look great repurposed elsewhere, in a hotel or even in someone's home who is restoring the property to the correct time period.



Thanks, pianos are always the last to go, they have very little residual value compared to the hassle of moving them! I know someone who is trying to get rid of one at the moment & struggling. That said its a fine example in excellent condition, I will be distraught when the inevitable idiots find this & start smashing it up!


----------



## Silverlight (May 5, 2019)

It is interesting (to me, anyway), the juxtaposition between an explore and the feelings/emotions a place evokes. Dictums Strictus is right, there is the decay, and the history of a place, but personally, I don’t think there is anything wrong in being open to the feelings a venue offers. Flight of fancy? Maybe, but there is a story to tell, and like most stories, it requires active participation by the reader. Maybe there’s room for both?


----------



## Wrench (May 5, 2019)

Top work mate and nice shots too


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 7, 2019)

Silverlight said:


> It is interesting (to me, anyway), the juxtaposition between an explore and the feelings/emotions a place evokes. Dictums Strictus is right, there is the decay, and the history of a place, but personally, I don’t think there is anything wrong in being open to the feelings a venue offers. Flight of fancy? Maybe, but there is a story to tell, and like most stories, it requires active participation by the reader. Maybe there’s room for both?



Absolutely, every explore evokes different feelings to me thats part the reason I do it!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2019)

I'd have left them 2 cans of Fosters too. Love the rat.


----------



## Wallasey (Jun 6, 2019)

Some great snaps


----------

